# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Không mở được file bản đồ quy hoạch

## thanh_k8_cntt

hiện nay em đang có 1 số file bản đồ quy hoạch của các quận nhưng sao em không mở được. khi em open folder, em thay cac file co duoi .map, .id. .dat, .tab. xin hỏi các anh em trên diễn đàn có phần mềm nào xem được các định dang file này không? lúc trước em đã được cho xem file này bằng 1 chương trình gì đó dạng tương tự như cad hay photoshop nhưng lại không phải. đa tạ...[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

cái này nó tương tự flash .do đó bạn lên cài adobe reader xem sao :

http://get.adobe.com/reader/

----------


## manquang29

cho hỏi bản đồ quy hoạch số này là bạn đồ lại từ file ảnh của bản đồ giấy đúng không?
nếu đúng thế thì bạn thiếu mất file ảnh này nên không mở được.hix
bạn hãy coppy file ảnh đấy vào foder chứa các file trên sẽ mở được.
co gì pm cho mình vào nick banhhienduy.

----------

